# is this a good price for basics?



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

got quoted $950 shipped for a set of basics and front pillowball mounts. should i jump on this? im tired of waiting for a decent g.b.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

seems a bit on the high side

wholesale COST (which you wont get without a business license) is like $650 (i looked up teins @ jimmy's shop today)...thats like $300 markup. retail is like $800, most places you can get em ~ $750...i dont know how much the pillowball mounts are seperately though.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

jeffinbham said:


> got quoted $950 shipped for a set of basics and front pillowball mounts. should i jump on this? im tired of waiting for a decent g.b.


950 including shipping isn't too bad at all. About the standard going rate. You may be able to do a lil better, but not too much.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

that is the price from hpautoworks that's where everyone suggested i buy from. i talked to a guy named andy, we decided that i probably didn't need the motivational rear mounts right now, and that this would be the best setup for what i'm willing to spend.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

for like 150 more you could get tein SS's!!!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> for like 150 more you could get tein SS's!!!



yea!

that's what i'm ordering for my car. i drove my buddies silvia with tein flex's (i know, not a fair comparison) and my friends integra with SS's, and when they're set up properly, they give most setups a decent run for their money. just make sure you get the spring rates you want
i think stock on the SS's for our cars, there are 6k fronts and 5k rears.
i ordered mine with 8k fronts and 9k rears (if i drive a car with this setup before i order mine, and its too stiff, i may get 7k fronts / 8k rears...or maybe 7k/9k...im confused with them at the moment, since most people aroudn here dont run that stiff of a spring rate, so i've got nothing to drive to see if i'll like it first
}:]!
*yes i kno it's going to be a stiff ride, but i wanted the heavier rear rates to prevent squat from launching at the drag strip, some stiffer rates for more fun when i do some autocrossing, sticking through a corner at ~75mph  and 99% of the time, there'll be ~ 80lbs of audio / fiberglass in my trunk, and i dont want my ass end sagging *


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

You don't need the motivational rear mounts for it to be driveable trust me, my car is damn low and it rides fine. 

Mine cost $770 + $80 for front pillowballs shipped when I got it from the group buy here last year. So thats $850. Seems a tad bit steep, I think i've seen them on the net before for around $780-$800 for the basics but i've never seen pricing for the pillowballs before. The guys name was TurboEvo on here and his company was Turbo Evolution Inc. He still does groupbuys on groupbuycenter but i dont see one for the basic at the moment. If you send him an email perhaps he can price for you.

If you go to the tein website www.tein.com and go to the dealers list there are HUNDREDS of tein dealers listed. You can go to their websites and see if any have the best pricing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JICs are the best you can buy, way better than Teins any day.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

well, i have been saving for a couple of months, and i have pretty much had my mind set on the basics. ss seems like overkill, considering i don't do any real track driving...yet. barber motorsports park is about 15 minutes from my place, and i so want to get on it. i've seen the motorcycles run, it so bad ass. anyway, back to the subject, i guess i could do better than 950, do you think the shops offer is negotiable? searching vendors would be a good idea. thanks yall. - jeff


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Couldn't hurt to negotiate. Ask if they can go any lower or cut you a break if the place is close by and you get your alignment done there. Only thing they can say is no.

As for which are better its all a matter of opinion. There are thousands of posts by people with Teins and JIC and B&G etc and everyone says something different.

Good Luck


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, the JICs are widely known to be far better.

FLT-A1s cost at least $400 more than basics, and the FLT-A2s are $1800. I've got the FLT-A1s.....5 way damper adjustment, front camber, full height adjustment.........the ride is AMAZING. handling is excellent. I just want to pick up the nismo front sway bar and my handling should be near complete:

JIC FLT-A1s....nismo rear sway bar, front strut tower bar.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

didnt JIC stop producing them though? the only JIC i've seen for a B15 that is still for sale has been the A2's


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i ordered the basics with pillowball mounts today, should be in by the end of next week, just end time for a saturday install. i'll let yall know how i like em, - jeff


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep, the FLT-A1s will not be made for the B15 anymore. for those of you who didn't get in on the GB, sorry! but the A2s are BADARSE !!!!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Jasper said:


> yea!
> 
> that's what i'm ordering for my car. i drove my buddies silvia with tein flex's (i know, not a fair comparison) and my friends integra with SS's, and when they're set up properly, they give most setups a decent run for their money. just make sure you get the spring rates you want
> i think stock on the SS's for our cars, there are 6k fronts and 5k rears.
> ...


Two things. One, if you go too stiff in the rear, your car WILL become real tail happy and have a real tendency to oversteer a bit. Not to mention with spring rates that high, if you run over a dime, you'll feel it. Adjusting the shock damping to full stiff should be more than adequate for a drag strip run while being able to retain reasonable spring rates. Two, just by having the coilovers, you'll be able to obtain any stance you want, regardless of the load you'll be carrying in the back. If it sags, raise it until it's acceptable. You'll be fine with the SS's.


----------

